# Toy Poodles Breaking Legs? And Agility



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have seen it quite a few times now with other people's toys and it is really bothering me. Even with Tpoos that have exceptional breeding. Mine are definitely not in that category and that worries me even more. It seems that toy poodles can do the simplest of things and BAM! Their leg breaks. 

I have signed Branna up for agility and and am now even more worried. I am going to get her insured with Petplan before we start, and I have started running with her to strengthen her muscles, but is there any more that I can do? Any other precautions to take? I am going to talk with her vet and make sure she is ok to do agility. She did injure her back a few months ago and had to get some steroid injections and laser therapy. 

Is there a reason toys are predisposed to breaking their legs? She jumps and leaps all over the place all the time and hasn't had any problems (except for her back). Does that mean I shouldn't worry as much, or that her legs are stronger than I think?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

The smaller the dog, the thinner and more delicate the bones. Tiny tpoos, chis, poms, little yorkies come to mind. A friend of mine had a tea-cup sized yorkie that broke her leg simply jumping off my friend's bed.

Sunny's on the large side of being a toy (9.2 lb.), but I still had a heart attack when he went flying off the grooming table the first time! Fortunately, he was fine, the little stinker...


----------



## mamalion (Aug 8, 2014)

I bred and showed Italian greyhounds for years. Don't get me started on broken legs. There are problems when dogs are too big or too small. 

I'm quite happy with my minis who are big enough to be rugged and small enough to go everywhere!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I REALLY want to sign Atticus up for agility, but I have the same fear. He has already broken his legs a couple of times thinking he is a 50 pound dog. I know he would really enjoy it but I don't want to risk it, so we are sticking to rally which he also loves. But he is only 4.5 pounds so I worry more about him that I would a larger mini.

We play around with our agility equipment that we have at home, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It seems like 8-12 months is the highest risk time, but even though it is probably still a risk, I would never stop Timi from being who she is and doing what she wants to do because of her size. I do make sure that she stays very lean because I think that any extra weight would put un-needed stress on her bones and joints. 
Getting Petplan is a great idea so that you have no worries about taking care of her if the worst should happen, but I would not let that fear stop you.

As for building more muscle, I think that the fit paws donut and egg that Timi uses is fantastic for that, and greatly improves their balance ability which is so necessary for agility! Don't think that long distance running builds much muscle - just look at the top runners in the world, they are not muscular - they are the ultimate ectomorphs!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I was also worried about Zoe after all the talk of broken legs. I even bought steps for the bed.
She never used them and spends all day leaping and jumping. I could not contain her if i tried.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> I was also worried about Zoe after all the talk of broken legs. I even bought steps for the bed.
> 
> She never used them and spends all day leaping and jumping. I could not contain her if i tried.



I think that with some jumpers if you try to stop them, you may trip them up and make it more likely that they will get hurt!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is exactly what Branna does! Ever since she injured her back I got stairs. But she won't use them, she just leaps over the stairs. I got her to use them for a while but she just won't now. And yes If I try to stop her it just trips her up and she falls. Sometimes I can catch her soon enough tell her to wait and lure her down the stairs or pick her up, but that is not very often because she is so quick! 

So the fact that they are toys just makes it possible for them to break legs? That doesn't seem fair, lol. Sure wish there was something I could do as a preventative.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Before I took this pic I had a good gab with this breeder. He told me he'd never breed Toys again... they break too easily.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> That is exactly what Branna does! Ever since she injured her back I got stairs. But she won't use them, she just leaps over the stairs. I got her to use them for a while but she just won't now. And yes If I try to stop her it just trips her up and she falls. Sometimes I can catch her soon enough tell her to wait and lure her down the stairs or pick her up, but that is not very often because she is so quick!
> 
> So the fact that they are toys just makes it possible for them to break legs? That doesn't seem fair, lol. Sure wish there was something I could do as a preventative.



Well, knock wood, I have never had one break a leg, have you? And the only ones that I have ever heard of doing so was still a puppy. I am not worrying about it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, knock wood, I have never had one break a leg, have you? And the only ones that I have ever heard of doing so was still a puppy. I am not worrying about it!



Lol, no I haven't either. Maybe Im just worrying about nothing. I'll try to stop, it just seems to be popping up more often (specifically in Tpoos I know) and it gets me worried.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I haven't had these Poodles for that long...they're going to be 2 in May and I got them at 8 weeks of age. (that explanation is so I don't have to do the math. I ain't no mathmagician) haha. So, I don't know....Matisse has hurt a ligament, but hasn't broken any bones. They do seem rather fragile so I am sure to take them for good walks and runs most every day. 

My little Chihuahuas have always been very rugged in spite of their size. Chulita was about the same weight as Matisse, maybe a little less...5 to 6 lbs variance. But she was shorter, more on par with Maurice. She hiked, leaped off and on logs, took flying leaps off my bed which is higher than most...I have to put my knee up first and sort of climb up onto it. lol. These dogs, when we lived in the wilderness did a lot of rough and tough zooming, zig zagging, jumping, sometimes slipping off a big boulder and scrambling to catch their footing again. And nothing ever happened to them in the nearly 14 years I had Chuli and 13 for Jose`. (or is he 12? Oh dear...) So, I don't know that all breeds that are small are equally prone to broken bones. And I firmly believe that exercise helps build bone density.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow is starting agility.... She loves it. We walk a lot. So, I think she'll be fine.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Please see here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/141426-poodle-flight-plans.html#post1654914

Eric:angel2:


----------

